# Die Leine in Göttingen



## Birger (25. Mai 2004)

hi,

wer kennt sich in Göttingen aus, ich will mal gerne in der Leine n bisschen Fliegenfischen. komme allerdings ursprünglich aus dem Norden, ist also das erste Mal, dass ich im Fluss fische, hab sonst nur in stehenden Gewässern auf Forelle, Aland, Barsch und son Zeug geangelt. Hat jemand Tipps zu Stellen/Fliegen (gibts eigentlich auch Äschen in der Leine) ?
#:


----------



## bjaekel (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Hallo, ich habe in Hannover beim Polbrillentest mal eine Äsche schwimmen sehen!:k 

Mehr kann ich dazu leider net sagen!


----------



## Mühle (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Morgen,

als ich meinen Zivildienst in Göttingen machte, war ich einmal - ich glaube es war Ende September/Anfang Oktober - an der Leine in Göttingen unterwegs. Und zwar in Höhe Bovenden und hab mich dann Stück für Stück weiter gearbeitet.
Erst hab ich's auch mit der Fliege probiert, dann in der Dämmerung hab ich unterhalb eines kleinen Wehrs mit dem Tauwurm am Grund versucht.
Gefangen habe ich überhaupt nichts. Aber das muss nicht unbedingt etwas heißen. Kann auch an anderen Umständen gelegen haben. War den Tag nämlich schon bitterkalt. Ansonsten sah mir das Gewässer gar nicht schlecht aus, gerade fürs Fliegenfischen. 

Also, mach's besser als ich damals...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## chinook (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Ja, es gibt Aeschen in der Leine bei Goettingen.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## barramundi77 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Hallo Birger!

Ich angele zwar nicht bei Göttingen sondern bei Einbeck, bin aber relativ viel an der Leine unterwegs. Mit den Äschen ist es bei uns nicht mehr so dolle dafür haben wir aber umso mehr Bach und Regenbogenforellen. Zu den Stellen Bereich Göttingen kann ich die leider nix sagen da ich den Bereich nicht kenne. Bei uns sind gute Fänge von Forellen aber immer an flachen strömenden Bereichen und unterhalb von Wehren drin. Ich fische mit Streamern und Nassfliege, bevorzugte Muster habe ich aber noch nicht da ich erst letztes Jahr mit dem Flifi begonnen habe! Ansonsten fangen wir noch ganz gut Aale. Der Weissfischbestand ist bei uns relativ schlecht, man fängt beim Feedern meist mehr Forellen als Weissfische. Infolge des relativ schlechten Weissfischbestandes werden bei uns auch keine Hechte mehr ausgesetzt, allerdings wenn man jetzt einen fängt dann isses auch meist ein guter!!! 

Gruss Barramundi77


----------



## Birger (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

ok danke für die tipps, dann werde ichs mal versuchen und dann evtl. berichten (wenn ich was gefangen hab)


----------



## vaddy (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

moinsen birger!
ich bin seit 5 jahren in göttingen und fische regelmäßig in der leine.
nettes gewässer mit hauptfisch bachforelle. äschen soll es geben, habe noch nie eine gefangen. die forellen wachsen gut ab und fische bis 40 cm sind keine seltenheit. der göttinger verein gibt tageskarten aus erhältlich im einzigen angelgeschäft. die dinger kosten 6,5 euro. vereinsmitgliedschaft kannst du abhaken. mehrere jahr wartezeit...
da die forellen sehr scheu sind und die leine verhältnismäßig flach ist, ist fliegenfischen oder spinnrute abgesagt.
mittlerweile kann man die fische sogar wieder essen.
im letzten jahr war die leine gesperrt, weil weiter stromab in einer getränkefabrik schadstoffe eigeleitet wurden.
ist aber unbedenklich.
die fische schmecken und ich lebe auch noch....
die zu befischende strecke beginnt an der gronemündung bei der großen brücke in weende und endet in bovenden.
genug platz un sich auszutoben.
zu beachten ist allerdings, dass pro tag nur eine begrenzte anzahl an karten ausgegeben wird. also früh karte kaufen. in der woche ist das allerdings kein problem.

tight lines 

vaddy


----------



## Birger (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

warum keine fliegenrute? wie fischt du denn sonst, wurm? trockenfliege muss doch gehen, auch wenns flach ist (ich hab auch gar nichts anderes hier#t ). ich hab mich schon auf meine ersten forellen aus nem echten fluss gefreut, bisher immer nur forellensee.


----------



## vaddy (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

ich fische nur mit der fliege!
hab ich aber auch oben geschrieben...
am besten gamarusimitaionen. die gehen z.zt. am besten.
trockenfliege kannst du abhaken.
man sieht fast nie eine steigen.
am besten nymphe.
kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du mal mit willst...
gruß 
vaddy


----------



## Birger (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

ja super. mit welchem gerät fischt du denn? ich hab ne 5/6 mit ner wf5f hier. ein sinkendes und ein schwimmendes vorfach (polyleader). wir können ja mal am wochenende (außer diesem) losgehen, von mir aus auch in der woche, so voll ist mein stundenplan nicht (sportler halt:q ). und fang nicht alle weg#6 
petri, Birger


----------



## Bondex (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Wegen einer Papierfabrik sollen dort (Höhe Hildseheim) die Fische (Forellen) früher (vor 8 Jahren) nach Pappe geschmeckt haben, stimmt das? #t


----------



## Birger (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

ich war jetzt mal los und hab ganz gut gefangen: 4 bachforellen bis 35cm und einen saibling von 35cm. dazu noch 2 aussteiger und mehrere bisse verpasst. alles keine riesen aber trotzdem spaßig an der fliegenrute.:m


----------



## SoNic (8. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

kann man an der leine auch spinner und made benutzen weil dann täts mich echt mal reizen


----------



## vaddy (9. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

@SoNic
Du kannst an der Leine bei Gö auch mit der Spinnrute fischen!
Ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwelche Einschränkungen gibt.
Nur anfüttern ist verboten, sonst aber alle Angelmethoden.
Spinnrute kann manchmal echt nervig sein, da mitunter sehr viel Kraut abtreibt und du bei jedem Wurf Grünzeug am Spinner hast.
Wenn du Glück hast und wenig abtreibt wirst du sicher mit dem Spinner gut fangen.
Am besten Mepps Grösse 3 in Gold oder Kupfer.
Hau rein...


----------



## Birger (9. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Hi sonic, 
Spinnrute darf man, fängt aber nicht. Ich war schon damit los, die kennen alle Spinner, nur Wobbler geht, aber versuchen kannst du es ja mal. Das Kraut war bei mir kein Problem.
Gruß, Birger


----------



## SoNic (12. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

vom feinsten ich habe auf jeden lust wenn ich das hör =D
jo ma guckn wohn in kassel ;D


----------



## vaddy (14. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

moin birger!
heute abend fischen an der leine??? #: 
bin unterhalb der sohlgleite unterwegs.
hoffe sie wird wieder heller, ist momentan noch recht braun...
macht aber nichts auch da geht was... #6 
bis denne


----------



## Birger (24. August 2004)

*AW: Die Leine in Göttingen*

Uuui, verdammt,
da hast mich gerade verpasst, war 2 Wochen im Urlaub zu hause Zander ärgern und jetzt gehts noch ne Woche nach Spanien Wallertwistern.
Sag mal wieder bescheid, wenn du losgehst, ich komm dann mit.
Gruß, Birger


----------

